# Anyone ever double-decked gheenoes on trailers?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Specialty trailer


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

ive seen a LT25CCDH on a trailer with a 10' gheenoe "double decked" before.

if youre using a pickup truck, why not throw the 13 footer in the bed with the tailgate up? if the 13 footer has a motor, put it in the back end of the boat for weight


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Probably build your own split level after looking at this one


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Probably build your own split level after looking at this one


Brett that looks like a bad joke 

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey, you asked if anyone had come up with a way to tow two at once... ;D

Apparently, after looking through google images, quite a few people have.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd advise you to be extremely careful if you decide to stack two, one on top of the other. Some friends had been doing this to tow their boats from Tallahassee to PCS north of Lake City. The boat on top was flipped upside down for less wind resistance and strapped pretty well. It was a gheenoe-type canoe, flew off and literally got lodged under the front end of a Honda. Quite scary. Luckily the Honda, with its new skis on the front, skidded safely off the interstate. The scene was surprisingly tame (from the pictures). It could have been A LOT worse.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Tom,

Shallow Fish and Tico built a custom trailer for two side by side or tandem configuration. I think it was for sale on the forum circa March 20 of this year. It could possible be found on the Gheenoe Custom forum if not here.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

For a single time transport, large styrofoam blocks on the benches of the LT25
would allow the 13 to be set inside the LT without damaging either.
Secure the 13 with tiedowns to the trailer.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

if you plan on doing it regularly consult with a custom pipe bender otherwise a saw and some 2x4's from your local supplier will get you by


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

duct tape


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> I'd advise you to be extremely careful if you decide to stack two, one on top of the other. Some friends had been doing this to tow their boats from Tallahassee to PCS north of Lake City. The boat on top was flipped upside down for less wind resistance and strapped pretty well. It was a gheenoe-type canoe, flew off and literally got lodged under the front end of a Honda. Quite scary. Luckily the Honda, with its new skis on the front, skidded safely off the interstate. The scene was surprisingly tame (from the pictures). It could have been A LOT worse.


i might have heard first hand stories about this one this past winter. 

a big tip. DONT DO THIS AT DARK!

yes it would suck if you lost it off the trailer. it would be horrible if it flung off and you cant even see it.


FSUF, you making it to pcs next season?


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

doesnt OSWLD have a side by side?


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Tom, here is a pic of the trailer Shallowfish and I put together. Its a double jet ski trailer we modified. It will carry an LT and an NMZ without a problem. I brought down my new LT and The NMZ I raffled off at my tournament. Unfortunately, I just realized I must have deleted the pics of both boats on the trailer. Anyway's, here is apic of my boat after I dropped off the NMZ.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

You can stack a stripped down, beater Gheenoe in another Gheenoe for hauling. I would block it with stiff foam and make sure my straps were redundant to the nth degree. The reason I say beater is because the boat on top is gonna find something to rub against. No matter how good of a job you think you do, the clear coat is going to find a way to be abused. 

Although it seems to make sense to haul the upper boat up side down, it generates a tremendous amount of lift and pressure on your straps. You are usually better off strapping it in right side up. 

Of course, the entire plan depends on you and a buddy being able to lift the lighter boat into the lower boat. If you can't lift it, I'd consider hauling them side by side on a utility trailer. It would look kinda *******, but it would work for one trip. You'd still have to block and strap the snot out of both boats.

Nate


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Anyone ever figured a way to get two gheenoes on trailers (a 13 and an LT25) to a destination with just one truck?
> 
> -T


Like Kyle said. I have done it too with my LT25 DHCC and a shorten hull used as a layout boat for duck hunting. 

The shop does it all the time when delivering boats. Just put foam between the hulls and strap them down tight.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> > I'd advise you to be extremely careful if you decide to stack two, one on top of the other. Some friends had been doing this to tow their boats from Tallahassee to PCS north of Lake City. The boat on top was flipped upside down for less wind resistance and strapped pretty well. It was a gheenoe-type canoe, flew off and literally got lodged under the front end of a Honda. Quite scary. Luckily the Honda, with its new skis on the front, skidded safely off the interstate. The scene was surprisingly tame (from the pictures). It could have been A LOT worse.
> 
> 
> i might have heard first hand stories about this one this past winter.
> ...


Hopefully once or twice. I'm living in Jax now so I want to try and hunt Guana. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry guys, was looking for a way to travel with BOTH gheenoes AND both trailers at once. 

Moot point, looks like the LT might go locally, so that makes things a lot easier. 

-T


----------



## CAJUN (Dec 10, 2006)

yep, a lot easier


----------

